# bbk ssi problem



## 96racerc (Sep 3, 2010)

was attempting to install my new ssi intake and hit a few large issues! first off it would not sit all the way down because on the driver side the air line behind the t-body hit my power steering resavoir. next issue was that the engine lift bracket on the very rear passenger side hit the rear of the new manifold. Any help here would be great because this really ticks me off that you buy something thats saposed to be bolt on an isnt even close.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about the first problem you stated. I have the same manifold and i did have the same problem with the rear lift point as well. There is a large bolt on the bottom (a 14 or 15) and i loosened that just a little and got the manifold to fit. Tightening that bolt back up is not easy though.


----------



## 96racerc (Sep 3, 2010)

the wierd click on lckng air line that is on the intake itself that sticks out right behind the t body.....oh and the t body has the coola t lines on the front an the damn passenger side one points straight into the water pump an hits? i meen really bbk...ive sold a ton of there 5.0 stuff but i'm dissapointed in there ls stuff


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

Are you trying to put the actual throttle body onto the intake?

I'm sorry i still don't understand completely. I dont remember having any throttle body problem while installing mine. I got the ssi because of the blow out plate it comes with for my nitrous


----------



## 96racerc (Sep 3, 2010)

on the intake itself ...the line runs under the injector harness then curves behind your power steering res. on a 2004 then plugs into the intake manifold just behind the t body position sensor not on the actual t body...on the intake manifold...it is a barb that peryrudes from the intake an a line conects to it using an odd click locking style system this is located on the driver side front of intake 90* from the bolt on blow out plate on top


----------

